
Contest Rules? - altlabs
http://www.makegameswith.us/contestrules/
======
altlabs
This following paragraph doesn't sit well with me.

You agree that if your game is selected, it will be published under this
agreement. If you are a minor, your parents must consent to your submission
and consent to your game being published under this agreement for minors. In
short: MakeGamesWithUs will take the first $1000 in post-Apple revenues to
recoup certain fixed costs. You will then receive 70% of post-Apple of
revenues thereafter.

